# Gehäuselüfter nicht erkannt von SpeedFan



## Haussaurier (25. Februar 2014)

*Gehäuselüfter nicht erkannt von SpeedFan*

Hallo guten Tag, ich besitze einen neuen PC und möchte dabei einige Einstellungen nachträglich vornehmen. Nun bin ich bei den Gehäuselüftern angelangt und bin völlig verwirrt über die Tatsache, dass sie entweder nicht erkannt werden, oder zumindest nicht erkennt werden, wieviel Umdrehungen sie machen. Steuern wollte ich sie über Speedfan. Einen Bild habe ich angehangen. Meine Frage: Stehen die "Aux" für meine Gehäuselüfter? Oder werden diese schlicht einfach nicht erkannt? Um Missverständnisse vorweg aufzuräumen: Meine Gehäuselüftern funktionieren problemlos. Ich möchte lediglich die Anzahl der Umdrehungen verändern und etwas herumprobieren.

Mit freundlichen Grpßen


----------



## stevie4one (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter nicht erkannt von SpeedFan*

Speedfan unterstützt nicht alle Mainboards, ggf. ist deines einfach nicht dabei und du kannst daher nur den CPU-Lüfter regeln. Welches Board hast du denn und kann das Board nicht schon selbst die Lüfter regeln?


----------



## Haussaurier (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter nicht erkannt von SpeedFan*



stevie4one schrieb:


> Speedfan unterstützt nicht alle Mainboards, ggf. ist deines einfach nicht dabei und du kannst daher nur den CPU-Lüfter regeln. Welches Board hast du denn und kann das Board nicht schon selbst die Lüfter regeln?


 
Hallo  Ja, die Lüfter werden selbst geregelt. Zumindest hoffe ich das, dass es das tut. Mir ging es lediglich nur um das Prinzip.  Dass das Mainboard nicht erkannt wurde, wusste ich. Zumindest, als mir beim CPU 128 Grad Plus angezeigt bekommen habe. Peinlich, eigentlich hätte ich auf die Antwort selber drauf kommen können. Das Mainboard ist im übrigen die MSI Z87-G45.

Gibt es denn, bis auf SpeedFan, ein anderes Tool, womit mir die Gehäuselüfter angezeigt und gesteuert bekomme?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter nicht erkannt von SpeedFan*

Welches Gehäuse mit welchen Lüftern? Im Handbuch sollte ja stehen welche Anschlüsse geregelt werden


----------



## stevie4one (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter nicht erkannt von SpeedFan*

Bei deinem Board können alle Anschlüsse geregelt werden (3PIN und 4PIN, Handbuch Seite 1-25). Das sollte sich im UEFI unter Hardware Monitor einstellen lassen (Handbuch 3-28).

_Fan control field
This motherboard provides a fan speed control feature call “Smart Fan Control”.
Smart Fan Control automatically controls fan speed depending on the current CPU/
system temperature and to keep it with a specific operating speed. When the current
CPU/ system temperature is over the maximum temperature, the CPU/ system fan
will run at the maximum speed. When the current CPU/ system temperature is under
the minimum temperature, the CPU/ system fan will run at the minimum speed. In this
field, you can set the CPU and system fans’ speeds and target temperatures._

_a - Selects a fan you want to specify the speed.
b - Checks this item to activate the following items for changing default values.
c - Slides the Min and Max tabs to set the minimum and maximum
temperatures.
d - Slides the arrow symbol to set the minimum fan speed in percentage.
e - Slides the arrow symbol to set the maximum fan speed in percentage.
f - Click the "Default" button to restore the default values. Or click the
"Cancel" button to abandon all changes and restore to the previous values._

Falls du unbedingt eine Software unter Windows nutzen willst, dann lade dir das MSI Command Center runter. Eigentlich zum Übertakten gedacht, aber ...

_Command Center ist ein neues Tool mit dem Anwender alle Lüfter überwachen und einstellen können , die an das Motherboard angeschlossen sind. Außerdem können Profile angelegt sowie die Lüftertätigkeit mit Geschwindigkeit, Spannung und Temperatur in Echtzeit überwacht und gespeichert werden._


----------



## MafiaLukas7518 (2. März 2014)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter nicht erkannt von SpeedFan*

Hallo. Ich würde die Lüfter Kontrolle immer schön das Motherboard überlassen. Speedfan ist auch nicht frei von Fehlern. Es ist immer ein Risiko den Haken auf Software Controlled zu setzen, mir sind mit Speedfan schon so einige CPU's durchgebrannt. Daher mein Rat: Lass die Finger von Speedfan und kauf dir lieber eine Lüftersteuerung sollten die Einstellungen im Bios nicht ausreichen.


----------

